# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Emmerdale > The Rumour Mill >  Whose to die? Spoilers Included

## tammyy2j

So we know Jack, Billy, Pearl, Andy and Daz are all caught in the fire that Victoria starts (Richie returns or meets Victoria and tells Victoria how her mother Sarah died he thinks it was Jack started the fire but it was actually Andy)

Its been confirmed Jack isn't leaving.

So who dies?

I'm thinking Pearl or Billy

----------


## Emmerdalian

:Searchme:  Not sure myself. All i know is that is going to be a very good week next week  :Smile:

----------


## pinkles14

I think its billy who dies.........

----------


## Emmerdalian

I hope not. He's a good character like and has got potential for more good storylines.

----------


## samantha nixon

is Eric not involved aswell, if so i think its pearl who dies and i hope it is her or eric as i like all the others especially billy

----------


## Emmerdalian

To be honest, it would seem ok if Pearl died. Len is dead and she has gone downhill since his death.

----------


## Perdita

Nobody dies, I think Billy leaves later this year or early next year so should survive too.

----------


## Emmerdalian

Billy has a lot of patching up to do with Andy, Jack and Victoria. I think that Diane should feel guilty in all fairness, she is married like!

----------


## katherine

why would emmerdale big wigs say someone was to die when nobody has actually dies its a load of bollocks if u ask me just to pull in extra viewers

----------


## Chris_2k11

I was expecting Billy to be killed off.

----------

